# Double Donation - natural cycle - allergic to estradiol



## virgomater (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello all you wonderfull brave Ladies

I wonder if there is any clinics that offers Double Donation in natural cycle - which means that you don't have to take any estradiol. A good friend of mine had blood clot during normal IVF caused of the hormones and estradiol. Now they are trying insemination's in natural cycles with donor sperm - but she is almost 40 and her eggs are not getting younger. she can take the ovitrelle. she still has a regular cycle. and I guess that the progesterone is no problem.

Who has got any knowledge to share on this important matter



Best regards Virgomater -who got pregnant in 4th Donor egg attempt!!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

There is no reason why not if she has double donation, freezes the embryos and then does a frozen embryo transfer cycle on a natural cycle. 
Or uses donor frozen embryos.

If she wants fresh double donation it would be extremely difficult to co-ordinate with an egg donor without drugs. The date of egg collection would need to match her ovulation date precisely to ensure the embryo was replaced with a synchronised lining progesterone wise. Near impossible.

I would also suggest she has tests for blood clotting disorders which could be a miscarriage threat. But to do that she would need to be off anticoagulation.

Further, if she is on warfarin, this is very dangerous to the developing embryo and not recommended, she would need to switch to heparin or clexane injections.

She also needs to discuss whether the massive natural increase in oestrogen that comes with pregnancy would put her at risk of clots. The oestrogen in pregnancy, and later the pressure on pelvic blood vessels means blood clots are a real risk in someone with a history. She may need prophylaxis in pregnancy.


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

If she's not picky re donor characteristics serum will do it but i agree with mistletoe that a  fet prob best bet.

I'm actually looking at a freeze all de cycle as i cant take any of the drugs to sync with donor. I will then do a fet but medicated just without bcp or down regulation as clinic abroad and i'm ok on oestrogen.


----------

